# Computer games



## Azwan (Nov 2, 2010)

I need my WoW fix. I'm too damned broke to pay the subscription and I don't have cash to buy the latest expansion! AAAAAHHHH FML

I really miss the sluttiness of my female Blood Elf Mage. I can't wait to use her as my puppet to manipulate sexually deprived and desperate men who play WoW.


----------



## yambs4 (Dec 1, 2010)

@ geeklady: If you're into some RPG fun you should try COD 2 [any edition: the more recent version the better]. I haven't played Medal of honor but I have seen some great reviews. And for the cash ... you can get your games for free or for for a small price from file repository servers. But I am not sure if that is legal in ur country. I haven't heard of Perfect World. I can't wait to check on it. :laughing:


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

I saw the results of a sample of people who played online war strategy games on their computers (and were serious gamers) who were given personality tests.

The most common type was INTJ by far and similar types rounded out the top 3.


----------



## PurdyFlower (Aug 1, 2010)

I enjoy computer games. World of Warcraft fan. My fiance got me hooked! Call of Duty on the PC is also fun.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I need a recommendation for a good complex first person shooter, something with cool guns maybe futuristic but no aliens or weird creatures. And no zombies lols. I used to love perfect dark if that helps


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> I need a recommendation for a good complex first person shooter, something with cool guns maybe futuristic but no aliens or weird creatures. And no zombies lols. I used to love perfect dark if that helps


Wolfenstein 3D


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Jazzanova said:


> Wolfenstein 3D


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

lolz. ok uhhhhhhhhh, hmmm. Half Life 2 is the only game I can think of that is futuristic and has mostly human enemies. I can't think of any other futuristic FPS games that just have human enemies. It's seems like FPS games are either full on realistic (guns, settings, human enemies) or full on fiction (crazy guns, post apocalyptic world/alien planet, monsters/aliens/zombie enemies)


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

i spent sooo many hours with them

Anyone with a Steam account?


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I used to be really into videogames (computer or otherwise), but I've had no interest for a while. In fact, I'll actively avoid playing them when asked, so these days I have to say I kind of _dislike_ them.

I'm one of...four INs who feels this way according to the poll.


----------



## Kokoro (Dec 7, 2010)

Not many other sensors like gaming by the looks of the poll. :sad: 

I really like gaming though, currently playing through assassin's creed brotherhood and loving it. :happy:


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

I miss the good old days playing the first medal of honour on play station in my basement with my brothers. Good times! I really miss going to the video game store and looking through all of the used games for the cheapest yet coolest one!


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

I love computer games.:kitteh:


----------

